# 65 gallon ideas needed



## Catfisher7 (Jan 24, 2013)

Hey guys, I've been a lurker on her for a while, posted a few topics, and still have next to nothing in my tank.

I simply can't think of a good idea of what to stock, I want something that I won't get bored of quickly.

Current stock list ( can change easily)
2x spotted pictus 3"
1x striped raphael 4"
1 BN pleco 5"

That's all I have in here at the moment( tank dimensions are 36x18x25.)

I have kept Africans before, and would be open to that again, maybe all male mbuna?

I also have a raging catfish addiction, maybe I could go catfish only with a few centerpiece fish.

Please fire away with some suggestions as I really need help deciding!

Thanks for all of your help, catfisher7.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

What species really appeal to you and what is available in your area?

There are so many choices so what appeals to me, may not appeal to you.


----------



## Catfisher7 (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks for the quick reply! 
I live south of houston and have many great stores and can order online. Availability isn't a problem.

One thing is that I don't want too much breeding, don't want to set up another tank just for fry.

Fire away! What would you do with the tank?


----------



## Catfisher7 (Jan 24, 2013)

Alright, I've narrowed it down a bit,

Option 1- catfish tank, just build on my catfish stocking, and add some larger catfish.

Option 2- all male mbuna, this really appeals to me because it is a lot of color.

Option 3 - all male peacock hap, same as above.

Option 4- some sort of SA/CA biotope.


----------



## Catfisher7 (Jan 24, 2013)

Alright after further research I have narrowed it down to two options.

All male mbuna
Afra cobue
Afra jalo reef
Afra lions cove
Afra white top hara
Yellow fin mbamba
White lab
Yellow lab
Clown lab.

Maybe 1 male each of these? Some synos too?

Option 2,3

2

I pair of some CA/SA cichlid
School of tetras

3

2 pairs of ca/SA


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

An all male Mbuna tank can be difficult to pull off, at least from many of the posts I've seen from other members.

I think that option #2 might be a good choice since your tank is so tall. I have a pair of Cryptoheros sp. 'Honduran Red Point' in a 30B (36" x 18") and they are a very attractive fish and I've enjoyed watching them spawn. I also had a group of Synodontis petricola in the tank and they always seemed to find and eat the fry. The addition of some larger tetras would definitely be a bonus and provide a lot of movement in the tank.


----------



## Catfisher7 (Jan 24, 2013)

Hmmm, interesting. What about serpae tetra?

If I were to do all male, has anyone tried that that can give me an input?

Thanks


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

You might find an answer quicker if you look through the Malawi folder or use the search for All Male tank.

I've had Black Skirt or Emperor Tetras in with Tanganyika cichlids without problems.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

I think an all-male mbuna setup would be tough in a tank that size. Each male needs about 14-18 square inches for his territory so three would probably be pushing it in a 36" tank. Actually, many mbuna are sexually monomorphic meaning that males and females basically look the same. I think if you choice two colorful species of mbuna you would not get bored with them. Labs and afra come to mind.

A SA/CA tank would be cool too. Just be careful what you select, many of these fish grow quite large.


----------



## Catfisher7 (Jan 24, 2013)

Appreciate the help, would an all male peacock tank have a better chance at working? 
Maybe 3-5 fish and some synos?


----------



## amcvettec (May 11, 2012)

The tank is only 36" long which really limits stocking. There isn't going to be much room for any of them to really claim territory or be able to get away from an aggressor. All-male isn't really an option in that small of a tank. (I've tried)

What about doing a breeding group of Ps. Saulosi (mbuna)? Males are blue barred and females bright yellow. Keep some synos in there for fry patrol so you don't have to worry about breeding.


----------



## Catfisher7 (Jan 24, 2013)

Well, that's unfortunate. But, oh well.

I'm really bummed that the all male wont work. 
What if I added some females, like 3 makes 9 females of different peacocks.

If that wont work, I really like variation.
Could I squeak by with this list?
1m 2f saulosi
1m 2f of some sort of afra
1 m 2f lab of some sort

Thanks for your help, I just really want to find a nice list that I won't get bored of after a few months.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

You don't want to add mixed female peacocks to a male peacock tank because that increases the likelihood of cross-breeding plus female peacocks are usually very plain. Female peacocks are very difficult to differentiate from each other.

The male/female ratio on your latest list isn't really sufficient. 1 male would do better with 3 - 4 females.


----------



## Catfisher7 (Jan 24, 2013)

I wouldn't plan on keeping any fry, actually they would all go into the huge pond in my yard. I'm making a cichlid pond.

But anyway, my main focus is having a tank with a few nice color points, but still some squabbles over territory.
I just really don't want to become bored of this tank.

With the peacocks, what if I did 4 males 8 females, various types?


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

You could also look at Tanganyikans. A breeding group of shell-dwellers with a nice sized school of untintas would work well in this tank. You would probably have to get ride of some of the larger cats tho. I don't think you'd be bored with both the shellies and untintas. Shellies have very cool behaviors and utintas are very beautiful, fast moving fish that hang out near the top of the tank. This tank would always have something interesting going on.


----------



## Catfisher7 (Jan 24, 2013)

Hmmm, I never have even considered tangs.
Calvus have a nice look, as do many of the others.
I'll keep them in mind.

What if I were to do something like this?
1 male bi color 500
1 male lwanda
1 male lemon jake
1 male German red
2 females of each.

I wouldn't save any fry from this tank, the females are only there for dispersion of aggression.

If that doesn't work, what about this?
1 m 3f white top hara
1 m 3 f bi color 500
1 m 3 f saulosi or yelliw fin mbamba?

Thanks


----------



## Catfisher7 (Jan 24, 2013)

Here's a picture of the tank, I added two piles of holy rock to each corner, that way there is more than 1 area for fish to retreat.

I'm still in the dark on stocking. However, I did go pick up a 20 gallon long tank today for any fish that needs a time out.

Any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## Catfisher7 (Jan 24, 2013)

Picture


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

I like the look of your tank. I still think it would make a nice tang community setup.


----------



## Catfisher7 (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks! I have no real expirience with tangs though, and the availability in my area is not that great for tangs. I have loads of Malawis though..


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

Catfisher7 said:


> Thanks! I have no real expirience with tangs though, and the availability in my area is not that great for tangs. I have loads of Malawis though..


Ya, there's not a lot in my area either. You'd probably have to order them online.


----------



## Catfisher7 (Jan 24, 2013)

I have done that before, but I think I will stick to mbuna, I really do appreciate the suggestion though. And, if all else fails, I can fall back on tangs.

Back to Malawis, I've narrowed my choices down a bit.

Species I like

Mbuna: 
Cynotilapia afra ( I like them all)
Labidochromis carleus ( Ylw and wht)
Labido sp. mbamba
Ps. Saulosi.

Alunocara:

Bi color 500
Lemon jake
Lwanda.

I really wanted variety, which is what lead me to desire an all male setup, however, that apparently isn't feasible due to the constraints of my tank.

That being said, I need to find a list that will include some variety, but also keep my fish and I happy.

Thanks!


----------



## Catfisher7 (Jan 24, 2013)

Hey, can an admin/mod please move this topic to the lake Malawi forum?

Thanks!


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

Of the four mbuna species you listed I would probably go for the mbamba and the yellow labs if you want tow species. Just going with the saulosi would look similar as the males are blue and dark blue barred (like the mbamba) and the females are bright yellow (like the labs(. Cyna and any of the other species would work, but cyno females are night that colorful. They are cool fish, just not as colorful as the males.

You might consider the saulosi and another species. Something like white labs or rusties would be a cool loooking tank. Actually, saulosi and rusties would both be rat for this sized tank since neither species grows real large.

The three peacock species you mentioned would be ok, but since this is a 36" tank you will pretty much be full with those three species and the catfish.


----------



## Catfisher7 (Jan 24, 2013)

It i stocked peacocks, would I go all male?

Saulosi and whites would make a cool tank, I may consider that.


----------



## Catfisher7 (Jan 24, 2013)

Well ****.

I was carrying the 20 gallon up to my room to set it up, and dropped it.
Lets just say, no more 20 gallon.

Now I can't even save any fry, so I've decided to just forget about breeding.

After reading numerous articles on the Internet, I think I'm going to roll the dice and give an all male mbuna tank a shot.

I plan on avoiding anything super agressive, ie melanochromis.

I'm thinking around 8-10 individuals, no look alikes, add them at about 2-3".

Stock list:
Yellow lab
White lab
Yelliw fin mbamba
Cobalt blue zebra
White top hara
Cobue afra
Afra sp lion
Afra mbweca

See any problems with this? Thanks!


----------



## Michael_S (Aug 18, 2013)

3 Labidochromis together might pose a problem from what I have read.


----------



## Catfisher7 (Jan 24, 2013)

Interesting, I felt that they may be okay because they don't resemble each other too closely.

Anything else that could be a problem?
Any other species that I should add?

Thanks!


----------



## Michael_S (Aug 18, 2013)

If you are getting Cynotilapia sp. "Lion" Mara Rocks, this will look very similar to the Mbweca. This could possibly be a problem. From your list I can see you like barred fish, and especially Cynotilapia like I do :lol:

Honestly, I do not like all male tanks so I can not give much advice on stocking. I like watching spawning behavior and it seems like more of a community.


----------



## Catfisher7 (Jan 24, 2013)

I see where you are coming from, I just feel like with a couple harems, there wouldn't be enough color in the tank. Also, my tank isn't big enough for some synos for fry patrol.

I prefer the lion afra over the mbweca. So I guess that solves that.

So that puts me at

Yellow lab
White lab
Mbamba
Afra cobue
White top hara
Afra lion
Cobalt blue zebra.

Do y'all feel like there are any other species that would complement this list well?
Thanks!


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

I think the hardest part about doing an all male setup is finding the fish. Most places don't sell pre-sexed mbunas like they do peacocks. You will probably have to buy at least three of each and re-home the females. This can be done, but it will be a lot of time and work.

You may get lucky and find some of the dimorphic species pre-sexed since they are easier to sex at a young age. I Know I've seen male saulosi and msobos available online.


----------



## Catfisher7 (Jan 24, 2013)

I found a few retailers online that have sexed mbuna for a decent price.
The shipping sucks though, but, what are your options.
My lfs may have some too, I'll have to check.

Is there a specific order to add these fish?


----------



## Catfisher7 (Jan 24, 2013)

I found a few retailers online that have sexed mbuna for a decent price.
The shipping sucks though, but, what are your options.
My lfs may have some too, I'll have to check.

Is there a specific order to add these fish?


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

Buy all your mbuna at the same time, it's best to add them all at once. If you can't do that, at least buy them in large groups so help minimize aggression.


----------



## Catfisher7 (Jan 24, 2013)

Hmmm, I'll have to consider that. I'm headed to the lfs on Saturday. I'm hoping they have at least some cynotilapia, I know they will have the labs though.


----------



## Catfisher7 (Jan 24, 2013)

Here's an updated picture, I put in another holed rock to break up the space in the middle.

Do you all see adequate territory for the fish to claim?

After my indecisive self has continued debating, I'm now considering a biotope of some sort, this aggrevates me.

So I've narrowed it down to

All male mbuna setup

OR

Some American cichlids
15 or so tetra
7 cories.

I still will likely go with the Africans. However, if my LFS has some nice Americans, I may go the other route.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

Whether or not there is enough territories for the fish depends on now many fihs you get, particularly how many males. Looks like you have quite a bit so you should be ok.


----------

